# Jotul Rockland C550



## gibson (Nov 24, 2008)

Self install with 25' SS liner and block off plate.  On my fourth fire right now and it has been a pleasure to operate thus far.


----------



## btj1031 (Nov 26, 2008)

That stove is pretty sweet.  You got that going for ya, which is nice.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 27, 2008)

carl spackler said:
			
		

> Self install with 25' SS liner and block off plate.  On my fourth fire right now and it has been a pleasure to operate thus far.



Looks great!! Enjoy the heat..

Ray


----------



## InTheRockies (Nov 27, 2008)

I agree, very nice indeed!  Beautiful stove and you did a great DIY install.  Enjoy all the cozy fires this winter.  I know you'll stay nice and warm.  Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## Summertime (Nov 28, 2008)

I just got around to showing a picture of my Jotul Rockland, self install with heat shield,insulated liner,and insulated block off plate, I wonder if some people having trouble getting heat out of thier insert really need a block off plate to help keep the heat from going up the chimney?


----------



## gibson (Nov 30, 2008)

I am getting good heat.  I definitely need to improve my circulation though, still only one week in...


----------



## billjustbill (Feb 8, 2009)

Posted in wrong title, sorry...

A special "Thank You" to the fellows on this forum who helped me with information, choices and shortening the learning curve for a successful start.

Bill


----------

